# Recent move to Dragonfly 4 Pro



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wanted to share an upgrade I did last week from 4" lowrance monochrome combo.

Bought Dragonfly 4 Pro...comes with
-Crisp but small color display.
-navionics+ 
-Chirp sonar
-Downscan imaging
-Wifi hotspot- let's me connect phone/tablet to unit for downscan imaging. (real time or take pictures)

Cost 350...(navoinics+ 200 alone)

Was looking to use hds 10 from other boat but cost for card and RAM mount was 400. My hds is gen 1...not supported as mainstream product by lowrance...2.2k f-me. 

Overall...unreal price/perfomance/tech.

Potential Con
-Shallow water sonar may require tuning...auto tune loses signal....1-3 ft)

Still using unit but think I am in love....all this tech cost me 150 (Minus cost of navoinics+ card which is a given)


Chesfisherman


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Recent move to Dragonfly 4 Pro-Navoinic+/Chirp/Downscan/Wifi=$350*

Revised my title....
Think this package with Navionics+ with Chirp/Downscan/Wifi for 350 is mind blowing value...

Anyone else have a Dragonfly?


----------

